# Best backcountry skiing



## ransark (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure .... you'll get 3,000 vert if you skin up three times.  :?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry Dude, but there's no way I'm showing you my top-secret powder stash that's 20 minutes from Golden, has highway access half way up, no avy danger, and only takes 15 minutes to boot-pack to the summit for a 3000' descent off the backside in steep and deep glades with untracked pow pow down to a place where you can hitch rides back up with Swedish Bikini Team members that are constantly driving through and who are really turned on by hunky backcountry skiiers. 

I just love it when they ask, in that Swedish accent, "Can I see your beeper?"  

Seriously though, if you really think there's a 3000' descent near the Henderson Mine, get a topo map or check it out with Google Earth.


----------



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

You should check out the stuff on fremont pass. Clifton reservior (little bartlett) is awesome. Easy skin and great ski. Mosquito pass is also another great jem.


----------

